# Gay-bashing parents.



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 27, 2010)

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/vgm/1989945610.html

Just read that. I really have no other comments.

Discuss.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 27, 2010)

I can understand some parents trying to persuade their sons not to be gay, but this is just ridiculous, and makes me _sick_. As a punishment? WTF, I think the poor guy has gone through alot of things by now, and this won't help.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is too hilarious, my friends loved this. Not funny he is gay, but funny the lengths the dad went.


----------



## nando (Oct 27, 2010)

vegas is a risky place to be an asshole parent. just imagine the kinda shit a kid with hating parents can get into in a town like that. 

i responded to the ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i say time to spam.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Omg, wtf, why?

You can't punish anybody for something he can't help. And isn't bad either, but that's an opinion it seems...
I seriously don't get it o...o
I hope you guys spam him till he realises that he's wrong :/
(note, I do not think he will -.-)


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 27, 2010)

The current title makes it sound like the child is beating the parents.  You should hyphenate it.

*Gay-bashing parents*


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Oct 27, 2010)

How Ignorant & Close Minded he really is that's a real shitty thing he shouldn't be a parent at all. Probably he's a right wing conservative religious bastard. I hate to say this if that kid commit suicide I personally blame the parents because it's sad to see people commit suicide and it increases everyday the really sad part Gays,Lesbians,Bisexual, & Transgendered people 4x more rate of suicide. I have to say Bullying is wrong this parent is obviously bullying his own son for being gay and what he's doing to him is discrimination. If I had kids and one of them were gay or lesbian or bisexual or transgendered I'd still love them no matter what. But yeah the parents are just assholes for doing that I wouldn't be too surprised if he ran away and report them.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 27, 2010)

Woooooooooow.......That is.....Woooooooow....Really..Imma show this to my gay best fren and she is gonna be livid


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That's just horrible! I can't believe parents would ever do this to their own children! I mean how can you raise a child from the day they are born and then just do this to them over some stupid small detail?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 27, 2010)

You know, I read the title gay is bashing parents, as in, a gay was bashing his parents.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

If you guys think this is bad just wait until my parents find out...


----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

...That is wrong and disgusting...


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> If you guys think this is bad just wait until my parents find out...


Same with me. Although I don't think it will be THAT bad.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's Get Gloria Allred she'll take care of things!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, this bitch is fucking retarded.



			
				Retarded Cunt said:
			
		

> I found out my son is gay and as a punishment...




I'm not gay, but if I knew it, it'd have to search Craig's List for a replacement set of teeth.



EDIT: Also, lol at it calling the iPod and the laptop gay.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad detests gays (and i mean "detest") and my relationship with my brother is diminishing cause he has an ickling that i am.
I don't plan on telling them... they can find out themselves


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That's just horrible! I can't believe parents would ever do this to their own children! I mean how can you raise a child from the day they are born and then just do this to them over some stupid small detail?It's not _that_ small of a detail.
> 
> QUOTE(BobTheJoeBob @ Oct 27 2010, 10:23 PM) You know, I read the title gay is bashing parents, as in, a gay was bashing his parents.


Same here.

I find this to be pretty lolworthy. Hopefully the guy is just kidding (because I can't see how saying 'you can have his gay ... too' is doing an advertisement any good), otherwise he's an idiot.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

It's fucked up that he punisches his son like that.


Spoiler: gays gonna hate



If I had a gay son, I would confince him that being straight is much better then being gay (BOOBIES!)


, but I would not sell his PS3! I would max. hide it! (On an obvious place maybe)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a small detail, there is more to a person then their sexuality.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah like for example, a persons personality, build, length, weight, school, birthplace, family..... Just naming a few.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 27, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont choose your sexuality.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must/could/will/idk be someway :thinking:


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm probably the only one who thinks this is fake.
"gay ipod and gay laptop" hints of troll.

Anyone with me?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The games are:mlb 10, uncharted 1 and 2, madden 10, rock band 2, guitar hero 2, and 3, metal gear 5, assassins creed, red dead redemption, and modern warfare2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one who thinks this is fake.
> "gay ipod and gay laptop" hints of troll.
> 
> Anyone with me?


I actually tought it was fake too....
I mean, who posts stuff like this in normal sircumstances? I bet his son is not even actually gay... Or maybe the father is actually the one who is gay.... (but doesn't want to be gay, and punishes himself)


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, I might be straight, but this is just plain weird. I bet the worst thing my parents would do if I was gay (which I'm not) is have a talk with me about what and how.
But ohwell, craigslist is an American site and if one country is notorious for being overly religious and unreasonable towards anything that doesn't go with what the bible says, it's america.
That reminds me though, I recall someone telling me that nowhere in the bible can anything be found that states that being gay is bad. I'm not sure f that's true though.

EDIT: @ Salamantis & DryYoshi; you know what? That actually sounds plausible. I hadn't thought of trolls in this situation. XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally false, it references it several times, actually.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 27, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> If I had a gay son, I would confince him that being straight is much better then being gay (BOOBIES!)


If you're gay then you're not attracted to "BOOBIES!" That's kinda the whole thing about it.

This is a severe overreaction to it and I hope the Dad (cause its probably the Dad) calms down or the kid gets the hell out of there before its not just his electronics that are being chucked out.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one who thinks this is fake.
> "gay ipod and gay laptop" hints of troll.
> 
> Anyone with me?



I was thinking the same, I mean look at the attention it is getting here for instance. Why would you include stuff like that when you are trying to sell something, it would obviously put people off.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who noticed Metal Gear 5?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahahaha, gay ipod.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who noticed Metal Gear 5?


No, [?M?]artin pointed it out.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know what you ment with that sentence, so:
I meant that if you show him breasts (let's just say boobies) he will be less gay or something.... But whatever....
(not meaning to offend gays btw, i don't want an DryYoshi vs the gays war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all the details that make up a human, sexuality really isn't the biggest detail and overall most people are more than just straight, bi, gay, ect. People are people.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't really mean that.... 



Spoiler: seriously a spoiler noone should read it because if you do you will turn into stone! not even kidding!



*cough*sex*cough*


EDIT: Are you not even bi?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having sex with a girl won't chage that either. Example Elton John
No I am not even Bi, I tried to bi and realized I don't like girls or anything about girls.


----------



## Theraima (Oct 27, 2010)

The man is poor and is obviously using his son as an excuse (bad one at that) to sell this stuff.


So damn lame. Also the man is racist or something.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 27, 2010)

Why are people so obsessed with writing about gays and gay bashing. What? Every time a gay gets a dirty look it national news now. This is obviously fabricated by a troll to inflame people. That said I would like to make an offer on he gay-pod.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 27, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> So damn lame. *Also the man is racist or something.*


I'm sorry, I just read the seller's post 3 times over... and where the fuck do you draw a conclusion like that?! I mean, sure, there's a chance that he _could_ be one... but how in the hell... what lead you to believe that...?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> With all the details that make up a human, sexuality really isn't the biggest detail and overall most people are more than just straight, bi, gay, ect. People are people.


Did I say it was the biggest?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you have a point there


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 27, 2010)

Stupid father. Will it make him straight after he does that?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow that man is really an As*h*le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...and that is a huuuge understatement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, that's really stupid.


I wonder if the kid knows of this.


Also, I'm kinda leaning towards troll now.


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 27, 2010)

Why was the option of the poster being a troll ruled out so quickly. I mean I got a chuckle out of it.


			
				Theraima said:
			
		

> The man is poor and is obviously using his son as an excuse (bad one at that) to sell this stuff.
> 
> 
> So damn lame. Also the man is racist or something.



Since when did gay become a race?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you sound like a sexist.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought this was fake.  Then I saw Metal Gear 5.  DOES WANT!


----------



## Bunie (Oct 27, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> ...That is wrong and disgusting...


I agree. Whoever this parent is needs an ass-kicking.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 28, 2010)

Sent some hate mail.  What a fucking dick.  I hope that was a troll ad though, because if it's real, that parent has some serious fucking issues.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Now you sound like a sexist.


Not sexist, just pointing out that I am not attracted to girls


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 28, 2010)

Considering the many instances where parents disown and sometimes even kill gay children, this is actually pretty mild.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm _pretty_ sure it's fake, probably someone trying to get on tosh.0 or something.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 28, 2010)

I kinda laughed a little..
But kinda mean


----------



## Ossot (Oct 28, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Sent some hate mail.  What a fucking dick.  I hope that was a troll ad though, because if it's real, that parent has some serious fucking issues.



Good job. Because if you're the kind of person who's going to sell your son's possessions because of his sexual preference, you'll really be upset when some random person on the internet calls you names via e-mail. I'm sure he's reflecting on his decisions as we speak. 

The way to change someone's view is to be an ass.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 28, 2010)

My gay cousin came out to his parents. They still deny it, and tell the family about random made up girls he is dating. >.>


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I happen to have a friend that's gay, and he's a pretty cool guy


----------



## craplame (Oct 28, 2010)

What are wrong with his parents? Why can't they just love him? >:| Gr.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't get parents these days. Sure, many parents may not accept their children being gay. But punishing!?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't met one homosexual male that is decent, they're all flaming homosexuals that wear pink nailpolish, makeup, and make it difficult to tell what sex they are. Also, all they talk about is how gay they are.
It's quite annoying.

But of course, my experience doesn't mean that the entire gay community is like that. Within every culture there are good people.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That's just horrible! I can't believe parents would ever do this to their own children! I mean how can you raise a child from the day they are born and then just do this to them over some stupid small detail?


I would.

I am interested for the PS3.  How much can your father sell the PS3 for alone without the games?


----------



## demigod198 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if I should say lol or wtf thats mean... 
(probably lol)


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow 750 dollars what a rip off.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 28, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Wow 750 dollars what a rip off.



BC PS3s out here are really expensive.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?
Your kid is the same exact person, you just know one more thing. Same personality and everything.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want my kids(in the future) to be gay.  I want him to be straight have a normal future, have kids and carry on my legacies!


----------



## nutella (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That's just horrible! I can't believe parents would ever do this to their own children! I mean how can you raise a child from the day they are born and then just do this to them over some stupid small detail?


Sure the punishment is harsh, but being gay is not a small detail especially to a parent.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 28, 2010)

That's terrible. People are so ignorant these days.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"normal" is overrated. There is no such thing as normal, anyways.
What if your child turns out barren/infertile? What if they decide they are asexual? What if they dont even want kids in the first place? How will they carry on your legacy then?

And even if your child turns out gay, they can adopt (depending on laws, and hopefully they will progress) or have a surrogate to bear their children..

also, id like to think i lead a 'normal' life. what genital you like has no difference to this. I go to school.. I want kids.. I want to get married..


----------



## nando (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> And even if your child turns out gay, they can adopt (depending on laws, and hopefully they will progress) or have a surrogate to bear their children..




my neighborhood is crawling with gay parents. there are several sites where you can meet with surrogates and it deals with all the legalities etc for you. 

there is a local program here in the bay area for surrogates that want to remain involved too. i met a couple with 3 adorable kids. i myself got a ginger and im gonna beat him up if he turns out straight.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 28, 2010)

People want normal because normal usually  mean the right thing to do. 

Anyway that like a gay couple adopting a child and punishing him for being straight, and that mess up...


----------



## VashTS (Oct 28, 2010)

thats hilarious


----------



## Forstride (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol.  I got a response:

"You are right, I should be allowed to raise kids. Unlike you, a gay sympathizer liberal jerkoff!"

He (His name was Clarence by the way) said he should be allowed because I misspelled shouldn't as should, and took advantage of it.

What a dick.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a ton of friends that are gay (I'm straight though) and their parents have always been okay with it. I go to a private Catholic school and there are a ton of gay people there and the school is perfectly fine with it. Our country has gays nearly everywhere, and it's fine with everyone. Yet, a father can't even accept his own son for being gay? That is the worst thing. The parents are supposed to be the ones who sympathize with the kid, yet they're punishing them? If I had gay/lesbian/bi kids when I grow up, I will still sympathize and care for them, since it's the right thing to do.




			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> People want normal because normal usually  mean the right thing to do.
> 
> Anyway that like a gay couple adopting a child and punishing him for being straight, and that mess up...
> 
> ...



Because of that, I severely doubt it is real. Really? He's supposed to be a father with a teen son yet he does stuff like that? Also, the MGS5 thing is very suspicious.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey look, Another shitty thread about people bitching about "gay bashing".

Seriously, Nobody gives two fucks about your orientation, if they do, There just a bunch of cocksucking motherfuckers.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 28, 2010)

So... Apparently things the son touched turned "gay". (His gay iPod and gay laptop)

Therefore... I'm sure he hugged his father before... does that make the father gay, as well?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 28, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey look, Another shitty thread about people bitching about "gay bashing".
> 
> Seriously, *Nobody gives two fucks about your orientation*, if they do, There just a bunch of cocksucking motherfuckers.



Because the reason why gay marriage is banned is that no one cares about anyone's sexual orientation. Yes, it's another thread, because this shit keeps happening, and just as inevitably, we have people like you who come in and add nothing to the conversation. See how this works?


----------



## nando (Oct 28, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey look, Another shitty thread about people bitching about "gay bashing".
> 
> Seriously, Nobody gives two fucks about your orientation, if they do, There just a bunch of cocksucking motherfuckers.




hey everyone, let's all pay attention to this guy


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 28, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that's what he wants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people just prefer to talk out of their ass. If no one gave a damn about a person's sexual orientation, there wouldn't be as many murders, suicides or laws as there are now.
Please back up your bullshit before you spray it out your ass.


----------



## nando (Oct 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i know, i was just helping him express his real feelings.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 28, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not bullshit, its an opinion  if you don't like it that's too bad, I have my opinions you have yours.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It is a small detail


Of course it is, it _totally doesn't_ change anything about your lifestyle, the people you hang out with (or don't) or the way others look at you.

...


----------



## Goli (Oct 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would your lifestyle change? 
The second point I agree to a certain point...
And about the way others look at you... I'm sure there are many gay men who don't look gay _at all_.


----------



## Langin (Oct 28, 2010)

Tjis is sad, I ma happy my parents still loved me after they found out I was gay. 

Man this is sad that guy is going to cry I believe if he hears that they sell´d it.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't really like gay people too much, but this is not going to fix their problem. Either accept him, or if he's old enough, tell him to get a job and kick him out.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> I want kids.. I want to get married..


Then get a girlfriend?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> So... Apparently things the son touched turned "gay". (His gay iPod and gay laptop)
> 
> Therefore... I'm sure he hugged his father before... does that make the father gay, as well?



ahh! The plot thickens!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 28, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not all that thickened.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 28, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first, I was like





But then, I


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 28, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> I don't really like gay people too much, but this is not going to fix their problem. Either accept him, or if he's old enough, tell him to get a job and kick him out.



You are heartless, homophobic, racist, dimwitted bastards !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are aware that if you want respect you should give it... treat others the way you want to be treated and you'll find the world a different place! 

Anyone's daily life is certainly more often so the chance of getting hurt/disappointed by white, gay, lesbian and more are bigger. So, it is natural when those got hurt feel the hatred then reveal his/her feeling in such a way. This is wrong but we are just human. 

The most important is for us to learn how to respect others regardless of their skin color, sexual orientation and etc. I need to learn how to talk to you in a respective way. You, as white or black or color, need to do the same thing and that should be more than enough. THINK!


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm.. I am not attracted to girls... so no?
It is now legal for gay couples to adopt in florida now (and surrogacy will probably be legal soon now too for this in florida), and I am fairly certain when me and my boyfriend would be ready to tie the knot more states will have gay marriage legalized (assuming we actually progress rights-wise).

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 28, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Why would your lifestyle change?
> The second point I agree to a certain point...
> And about the way others look at you... I'm sure there are many gay men who don't look gay _at all_.


Lifestyle: gay people do more gay things, wear more gay things, etc. That's a given.
With 'the way others look at you', I meant whether they (still) hold you in high regard or not, etc.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, no. I am gay, I dont wear "gay" clothes*. I don't act flamboyant. You are just stereotyping.


*by the way, this does not make sense *at all*. there is no such things as "gay" clothes, or colors. I know straight men who wear pink, I know straight men who wear "gay? fine by me." shirts or even those fckh8 shirts.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm generalising.

You don't act gay? _Sure_.

*points at your own sig*


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm generalising.
> 
> You don't act gay? _Sure_.
> 
> *points at your own sig*



Just because I am open about my sexually does not mean I am flamboyant. There is a very big difference. You do not know me in real life, so you cannot really tell if I act gay or not


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 28, 2010)

Gay Clothes:


Spoiler











All gay people dress like this and have this expression all the time.


I HAVE SPOKEN!


----------



## nando (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that just reminded me of my first college roommate. he was totally homophobic and somewhat of a male pig. he had a creepy mustache wore a leather vest and a Selena leather hat. he had no idea i was gay but everyone else in the world knew. 

anyway, every time there was people coming over, before you could even greet them, he would dig out his International Male catalogues from our room and show them off. it was so embarrassing... and hilarious. the guy bought all his clothes from International Male and he was a homophobe. anyway, point being there are straight guys that dress way more gay than gay guys. in fact the fashionable thing in my neck of the gay woods is to be rugged manly.


----------



## Goli (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really tell much from a signature anyways.
There are even non-gay people that are pro-lgbt rights.
One would think _you_ wouldn't say such silly things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Just because I am open about my sexual*it*y does not mean I am flamboyant.
> Not intending to fuel anything, but:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do realize gay people don't dress differently most of the time(damn stereotypes) i am not gay but i knew someone gay who hit on me because i didn't really show my preferences.  i was nerd who only kept in the books but I'm falling off topic.  he dressed acted like your average guy so being gay doesn't mean they dress funny or wear gay clothes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In a gay sense, I am not flamboyant, I am not showy, I do not call attention to my sexuality in real life. Yeah, I show it in my signature, but its not like I say that after every sentence in real life.



Spoiler



another definition of flamboyant, yay!
3. florid; ornate; elaborately styled: flamboyant speeches.


Sure am not that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would you prefer if I say I am not flaming ;p


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 28, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bud but you ain't got no control over that its decided weather they are gay at birth it has bee proven with the magic of science


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> sorry bud but you ain't got no control over that its decided weather they are gay at birth it has bee proven with the magic of science


Because science is never wrong...


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you choose to be straight? I don't think so.
Did I choose to be gay? Something that people make fun of, something that people kill over, some people who beat people up over and harass, and who some people try to take as much rights away as possible? I don't think so.


----------



## tatripp (Oct 28, 2010)

i don't want his gay ps3. if he was straight i wouldn't hesitate.

But seriously... this can't be real.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 28, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when science is wrong it was proven but till this is proven wrong i will stick with it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't seen the Earth from space firsthand, therefore it must be flat.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the Earth from space firsthand, therefore it must be flat.



you can see the curvature of the earth on land. just saying


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, but what makes you think I've seen a landscape wide enough for that?

Anyway, we're veering off.


----------



## Ossot (Oct 28, 2010)

People, at least most, don't choose their religion or their political ideology either. They simply adopt that of their parents. That is not to say it's true 100% of the time. But, when it isn't true, it's not contradicted until the person is of an age they can think rationally about the topics. 

Instead, people are born, they are told you are a Catholic, and on they go. They become indoctrinated. They become to the point where they would vehemently argue that they chose to be Catholic. They would argue it's a conscience decision. They would ignore the fact they were socialized from birth to be Catholic. Same with politics, although maybe not quite to the extreme. But daddy is a republican, daddy watches Fox news 24 hours a day, I'm a republican.. 

So while you may not have chosen to be gay, that does not mean you were not still born all tabula rasa. Just like people don't decide to be shy doesn't negate that they were nurtured into that personality trait and can eventually overcome it. 

With that said, anyone who thinks sexual preference is a choice is a complete fucking idiot. Just bored and thought I'd play devil's advocate for a few.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 28, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said usually !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea you right, I should have said people want normal because they think the normal is the right thing to do. Oh in you are missing the point, yes they might get a girl for that reason , but it may be a chance that they want a child/children to be gay like them. I'm looking through a gay point of view,I do not want to be mistreated because I'm straight and that they do not approve of my sexually...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, what a bitch.


----------



## nathancnc (Oct 29, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/vgm/1989945610.html
> 
> Just read that. I really have no other comments.
> 
> Discuss.



Finally someone who is thinking right. Gays should either be fixed or put out of societies misery. 

I hate how it is being portrayed in our modern society. It's a mental condition, a chemical imbalance in your brain. Not unlike borderline personality disorder or schizophrenia.

Kudos to this parent!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a gay who intact with reality and doesn't have a split personality or something vs  someone that crazy because of disorder or schizophrenia should be put out of societies misery. 

Hey let not stop there, let us destroy,hate,put out all people who isn't perfect, oh wait....


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't believe for a second that people are born gay. By the way, I have nothing against gay people at all.

I am a firm believer that the majority of what makes up a person (beliefs, most parts of personality) comes from their parents and their environment. And by environment, I mean friends, family, their own choices, and pretty much the world that they've been exposed to.

On the other hand, I also believe that being gay is mostly not a choice.

In summary, if I was born into a different family, I could have turned out gay.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2010)

You all realize that craigslist has shitloads of spam ALL THE TIME. This is a scam. Not legitimate. Just drop it already.


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 29, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> You all realize that craigslist has shitloads of spam ALL THE TIME. This is a scam. Not legitimate. Just drop it already.



The sad thing is there are people with this type of mentality.
Kinda hard to know if it's a Poe or not.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 29, 2010)

I emailed him and this is what I got.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You are calling me a [censored]? wow, that's rich, seeing as how you probably worship the cock. He will just have to learn to love me, and if he doesn't, he can just leave, nobody is stopping him. My house, my rules, my say goes, all the way to the mother-fucking bank. Got that, fuck-o?



Please do me a favor and choke your father for me please.  Or else I will have to go out and buy the PS3 then choke him myself.


----------



## lordrand11 (Oct 29, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> I don't believe for a second that people are born gay. By the way, I have nothing against gay people at all.
> 
> I am a firm believer that the majority of what makes up a person (beliefs, most parts of personality) comes from their parents and their environment. And by environment, I mean friends, family, their own choices, and pretty much the world that they've been exposed to.
> 
> ...



It's not always surroundings. People are born within the same surroundings as other people yet they don't act the same. Take my family for instance i have 12 brothers and sisters and each of us live different lives (In fact one of my sisters is a lesbian). Surroundings and environment affect immediate personality not overall personality.


----------



## Garro (Oct 29, 2010)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh... Myself I believe people born with a tendency (straight or gay) and they change/or strenghten their sexual orientation with experience and environment. Of course this also depends on how open/closed mind the person is and how he takes experiences in life.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 30, 2010)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same surroundings doesn't necessarily mean the same experience, however. And when I said environment, I elaborated by saying that I also mean friends, family, their own choices and the world they are exposed to (and the way they have interpreted it).

Everybody interprets their world a little differently from one another. With how complex our brains our, it'd be ridiculous if we all absorbed the same personalities and beliefs from the same upbringings.


----------



## Midna (Oct 30, 2010)

I made a thread about this on /b/

Dunno if anything will ever come of it though.

Edit: And /v/ and /g/


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 30, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I made a thread about this on /b/
> 
> Dunno if anything will ever come of it though.
> 
> Edit: And /v/ and /g/



noko is your friend. Did you track the thread?


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 30, 2010)

thank god for this guy, i have been looking for a new gay ipod forEVER


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 30, 2010)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> thank god for this guy, i have been looking for a new gay ipod forEVER


LOL


@Puppy_Washer: Why don't you think one is born gay? A person can be born heterosexual, so why not homosexual?


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats bullshit man.

those parents are assholes and should be prosecuted in the court of law for being
openly sexist like that.


----------



## Etalon (Oct 30, 2010)

Is the gay son for sale as well..?


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 31, 2010)

Sent him/her a nice little email about how fucking wonderful they are.


----------



## tatripp (Oct 31, 2010)

I may be wrong, but if people are born gay then gayness should be solely based on genetics. If gayness is only based on genetics then the gay gene would die out because it couldn't be passed on because they can't reproduce. I think maybe there is some genes that can make it more likely to be gay, but people are not born gay.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 31, 2010)

tatripp said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but if people are born gay then gayness should be solely based on genetics. If gayness is only based on genetics then the gay gene would die out because it couldn't be passed on because they can't reproduce. I think maybe there is some genes that can make it more likely to be gay, but people are not born gay.


Yes, but a lot of gay people go through a sort of denial stage. In other cases it could be a sort of random thing.


----------



## Midna (Oct 31, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but stopped. The /v/ and /g/ ones went for a few dozen replies, probably cause quite a bit of spam. The /b/ one disappeared, /b/ is just filled with porn now. Useless.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought I was gay when I was younger, but then my parents punished me when they found out I was acting gay. I was able to get some counseling and now I'm happily married and not gay at all! The only thing that sucked was that they sold my original NES and all my games to punish me and to pay for my counseling sessions. But thankfully I'm no longer gay. I keep thinking that my kids would have never been born if I decided to stay gay. But being gay was actually kinda boring after a while. I mean, it's fun at first because girls think you're cool and you're better at acting and stuff, but then once you realize you're going to have to sleep with a dude, the fun kinda wears off. Plus everyone expects you to vote democrat. I'm like, WTF? I have to vote for gay marriage to be gay? All my married friends thinks it sucks to be married, why would I want that as a gay man?

So yeah, people are born gay, just like people are born left-handed or mentally retarded or a pedophile, but left-handed people can learn to use their other hand, and mentally retarded people can go to college, and pedophiles can go to jail, and homosexuals can get treatment, just like I did.


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 31, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> tatripp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have put a lot of thought in the whole born gay/straight thing and it just doesn't make sense if you don't even know what it is. You don't even know what the nose on your face is let alone what it means to be gay or straight and the actions and lifestyles that go with those choices. 
It has to be something learned and a decision is made at one point. 
Sure some people can look back and say that's why they were like that when they were younger and all that jazz, but it doesn't mean you were born that way, just that your subconscious had came to that conclusion, but you were still unaware.
I wasn't born straight. I wasn't born with any form of rational thinking. Just subconsciously made a choice at one point.
Not here to offend, of course. Just trying to possibly brainstorm with others.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> I thought I was gay when I was younger, but then my parents punished me when they found out I was acting gay. I was able to get some counseling and now I'm happily married and not gay at all! The only thing that sucked was that they sold my original NES and all my games to punish me and to pay for my counseling sessions. But thankfully I'm no longer gay. I keep thinking that my kids would have never been born if I decided to stay gay. But being gay was actually kinda boring after a while. I mean, it's fun at first because girls think you're cool and you're better at acting and stuff, but then once you realize you're going to have to sleep with a dude, the fun kinda wears off. Plus everyone expects you to vote democrat. I'm like, WTF? I have to vote for gay marriage to be gay? All my married friends thinks it sucks to be married, why would I want that as a gay man?
> 
> So yeah, people are born gay, just like people are born left-handed or mentally retarded or a pedophile, but left-handed people can learn to use their other hand, and mentally retarded people can go to college, and pedophiles can go to jail, and homosexuals can get treatment, just like I did.




You know, the left-handed people that learned to use their other hand are still left-handed, the mentally retarded are still mentally retarded, the pedophiles are still pedophiles, and you sir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... are still a homosexual.


----------



## Etalon (Oct 31, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> You know, the left-handed people that learned to use their other hand are still left-handed, the mentally retarded are still mentally retarded, the pedophiles are still pedophiles, and you sir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot of guys that use both hands. *A lot.*


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the pedophiles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's sick.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't understand the whole "it's a choice" mindset.  y would someone choose to be persecuted???  I guess people choose what race they're going to be as well...


----------



## Midna (Oct 31, 2010)

(This doesn't make any practical sense, don't tear apart the analogy.)

Say the majority of the world was gay. Then, people would say being straight is a choice. Would you sleep with men just so you wouldn't be persecuted, godreborn?

cruddybuddy:
Your parents are sick.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> (This doesn't make any practical sense, don't tear apart the analogy.)
> 
> Say the majority of the world was gay. Then, people would say being straight is a choice. Would you sleep with men just so you wouldn't be persecuted, godreborn?
> 
> ...


I think he trying to say that _he _does not understand the people who have the "it's a choice" mentality.  
Or am I wrong?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2010)

what?  I'm asking the question: y would someone choose to be homosexual?  that is like saying that they chose to be persecuted.  I guess based on that logic people choose their height, gender, hair/eye color, etc before being born...wow the technology of today!


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> what?  I'm asking the question: y would someone choose to be homosexual?  that is like saying that they chose to be persecuted.  I guess based on that logic people choose their height, gender, hair/eye color, etc before being born...wow the technology of today!


Well, like Midna said.  Why would you claim to be heterosexual if to be "normal" meant to be gay?  How would you answer that in this reality without giving the "it's what normal people are" excuse.

Edit: Clean up


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2010)

u guys r obviously misunderstanding my post.  I'm saying that if people choose to be homosexual then they r also making a choice to be persecuted...which doesn't make any sense.  it's like saying that because a black person, 150 years ago, chose to be black that they also chose to be a slave.  call it domino logic...if this is true than because of that something else must also be true.


----------



## Takanato (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a PS3 that I bought the day it came out. I also have 11 games for the system. The games are in great shape. The PS3 has afew scuffs on the bottom of the case but works perfectly. It plays blu rays and PS2 games as well. The reason I am selling it is because I found out my son is gay and as a punishment I am selling a bunch of his things to teach him a lesson. (I also have his gay ipod and gay laptop if you are interested.) The games are:mlb 10, uncharted 1 and 2, madden 10, rock band 2, guitar hero 2, and 3, metal gear 4, assassins creed, red dead redemption, and modern warfare2. Thank you for your time. 

....Fuck yeah, punish that shit lmao. Teach him that if everyone turned gay that humanity would cease to exist.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> you sir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually totally ridiculous.


----------



## Ossot (Oct 31, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> u guys r obviously misunderstanding my post.  I'm saying that if people choose to be homosexual then they r also making a choice to be persecuted...which doesn't make any sense.  it's like saying that because a black person, 150 years ago, chose to be black that they also chose to be a slave.  call it domino logic...if this is true than because of that something else must also be true.



It made perfect sense the first time. That kid is just insanely dense. Give it up.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 31, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> thats bullshit man.
> 
> those parents are assholes and should be prosecuted in the court of law for being
> openly sexist like that.


Sexist? Wrong word. The dad's being Prejuduce.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 31, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> I thought I was gay when I was younger, but then my parents punished me when they found out I was acting gay. I was able to get some counseling and now I'm happily married and not gay at all! The only thing that sucked was that they sold my original NES and all my games to punish me and to pay for my counseling sessions. But thankfully I'm no longer gay. I keep thinking that my kids would have never been born if I decided to stay gay. But being gay was actually kinda boring after a while. I mean, it's fun at first because girls think you're cool and you're better at acting and stuff, but then once you realize you're going to have to sleep with a dude, the fun kinda wears off. Plus everyone expects you to vote democrat. I'm like, WTF? I have to vote for gay marriage to be gay? All my married friends thinks it sucks to be married, why would I want that as a gay man?
> 
> So yeah, people are born gay, just like people are born left-handed or mentally retarded or a pedophile, but left-handed people can learn to use their other hand, and mentally retarded people can go to college, and pedophiles can go to jail, and homosexuals can get treatment, just like I did.


Being gay means you want to fuck someone of the same gender. If that was not appealing to you then you were never gay. Acting effeminately has absolutely nothing to do with being gay.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats pretty fucked up.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 31, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attraction != sex. You can be asexual (ie no interest in sex) and attracted to males.
Being gay is attracted to males (or females to females).
I don't go around thinking every guy I see I want to have sex with..


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 31, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Attraction != sex. You can be asexual (ie no interest in sex) and attracted to males.
> Being gay is attracted to males (or females to females).
> I don't go around thinking every guy I see I want to have sex with..


You cannot be asexual and have a sexual attraction. I was using "want to fuck" synonymously with sexual attraction. I don't know how it was ever implied that you want to have sex with every guy. I said someone not everyone.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 31, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are dating sites for asexual persons which have choices for the genders you'd like. You can indeed have a sexual preference while being asexual.

I thought you were generalizing all gay men when you said "Being gay means you want to fuck someone of the same gender.". That is why I posted that.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 31, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I wanted to have sexy with men but I changed my mind.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 1, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because having a business for something makes it real? that site is for people who don't know what to do wtih themselves. those who are actually asexual would never even touch a dating site because they don't want any sort of intimate contact with anyone because _that's what makes them asexual_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are still gay. Your homosexual feelings are just repressed to the point of being almost non-existent.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2010)

You guys are a trip(funny)!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How 'bout we was born nor guy or straight?


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 1, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You guys are a trip(funny)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how 'bout that's not how it works?


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 1, 2010)

idk this seems a little too ridiculous to me...

I kinda think that its a marketing ploy..

for every person "mad" about the submission there's probably someone putting in their bid.

It sucks that that's their "punishment" blah blah blah, but it doesn't sound like an adult had written it.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 1, 2010)

Vahnyyz said:
			
		

> It sucks that that's their "punishment" blah blah blah, but it doesn't sound like an adult had written it.


Bigots are not typically intelligent nor articulate.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Vahnyyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED: You must be a bigot.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 2, 2010)

This is why homosexual kids are more likely to commit suicide.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 2, 2010)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> This is why homosexual kids are more likely to commit suicide.


true that. they face too many discrimination issues...


----------



## Tanas (Nov 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> em2241992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And are still fucking freaks who claim that being gay is a choice and that includes some freaks here on gbatemp...


----------



## Advi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


normally i'm peaceful and open minded, but if a temper came up to my face irl, and told me that homosexuality was a choice, he'd waddle home with my shoe in his ass.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> told me that homosexuality was a choice, he'd waddle home with my shoe in his ass.


thank you.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 2, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Omg, wtf, why?
> 
> You can't punish anybody for something he can't help. And isn't bad either, but that's an opinion it seems...
> I seriously don't get it o...o
> ...




He can help.

You can make yourself like or dislike things.

Studies show that children who had gay or lesbian parents were 30-50% more likely to be gay/lesbian than those with straight parents.

---

It's not genetic, it's influence and choice.


Either way, I don't agree with what the mom is doing, she's handling this wrong.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2010)

not sure if I want his gay ipod
I am interested in his gay laptop though


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bullshit. Cite your sources, or quit spewing worthless numbers.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 2, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> That reminds me though, I recall someone telling me that nowhere in the bible can anything be found that states that being gay is bad. I'm not sure f that's true though.


There is a passage saying "lying with another man is detestable", but very near it there's another passage saying that disobedient children should be stoned to death. I think that pretty effectively discredits it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also has passages saying that wearing clothing of mixed materials is punishable by death. My shirt is 80% cotton, 20% polyester. Fuck, I guess I better turn myself in, then. XD


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh,Tanas, aren't we perfect?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullshit. Cite your sources, or quit spewing worthless quotes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deuteronomy 22:11, if you need to be a dick about it.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to get into the argument but how is he being a dick? You also used the exact same line in another post.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

That's exactly my point. He could have said it any other way, but he decided to use my exact words. What reason would that be? I'll let you think about that one. Come on, man, it's trolling 101.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Deuteronomy 22:11, if you need to be a dick about it.


Lol, I don't think he was trying to. You also said something along the same lines as well.

This guy's mom is handling this improperly. If you think your son or daughter is gay, or acting gay, then you need to sit down and talk. There may be a problem in his or her life that needs to be addressed. The Bible may be something that anyone of a certain faith needs to heed, but it has not aged well. It never took into account what would be going on in the future. People's cultures change, and innovations occur. I think that some parts of the Bible can be, and should be marked out. It's kind of like the Constitution and slavery deal.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://bit.ly/9Xke6V

Come on, the first rule of the internet is Google things before asking stupid questions.

And cursing doesn't do anything but make you look stupid and immature.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also said what I said because that statistic sounded like 100% grade A bullshit, and I called him on it. 

Why he would apply almost exactly what I said back at me, well I have no idea. I sincerely doubt that he thought someone would lying about a passage in the bible pertaining to clothing.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, you must be reading the NDV of the Torah (New Dumbass Version) because I cannot find any translation of Deut. 22:11 that says wearing shatnez is punishable by death. Enlighten us O' Wise One.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I curse, got a fucking problem with it? Either way, I don't care, and neither should you. moving on.

The study you linked to...it only took into account those that claimed they were gay, correct? No other questions were asked? No results were shown of who was currently in an active gay relationship? was bisexual classified as gay in this study? This "study" sounds like it's full of holes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hmm, you must be reading the NDV of the Torah (New Dumbass Version) because I cannot find any translation of Deut. 22:11 that says wearing shatnez is punishable by death. Enlighten us O' Wise One.



Hey dude, you got me. I'll admit when I'm wrong, and I apologize. I must have mixed the punishable by death thing with another obscure and ludicrous passage in the OT. Either way, my point being is there is nothing in the New Testament that says anything about "lying with a man".  This book was written a hell of a long time ago, and not everything applies to modern day life anymore.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I don't understand is why homosexual men and women feel the need to justify their lifestyles through the Bible, either old or new Testament. In fact, there are verses in the New Testament that state homosexuality is not accepted by God. I'll allow you to search for them on your own for a while, and if you don't find any, I'll send you one. No, it doesn't say "lying with a man" verbatim, but it's impossible to misunderstand.

But who cares? Why do people feel the need to be justified by a god they don't serve anyway?


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 2, 2010)

Gay iPods and gay laptops are less in value than the normal kind.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it was the Christians that started throwing bible verses against the gay community in the first place. you could say they're just fighting fire with fire.

As for your last comment. I know plenty of gay and bisexual people that go to church, so that's really not a fair comment.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok I would leave the house with such a parent!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and I have known adulterers, thieves, and violent criminals that have gone to church too, but it doesn't change what the bible says about those "sins." Hell, the Christian church is full of hypocrites. They are KNOWN for being hypocrites. Homosexual men going to church, pretending that it's acceptable, are no different from any other church hypocrite.


----------



## Midna (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, the bible does specifically condemns gayness. As well as a few other things.

Sexual practices strongly condemned by the bible:
*
DEUTERONOMY 22:13-21
If it is discovered that a bride is not a virgin, the Bible demands that she be executed by stoning immediately.
DEUTERONOMY 22:22
If a married person has sex with someone else's husband or wife, the Bible commands that both adulterers be stoned to death.
MARK 10:1-12
Divorce is strictly forbidden in both Testaments, as is remarriage of anyone who has been divorced.
LEVITICUS 18:19
The Bible forbids a married couple from having sexual intercourse during a woman's period. If they disobey, both shall be executed.
MARK 12:18-27
If a man dies childless, his widow is ordered by biblical law to have intercourse with each of his brothers in turn until she bears her deceased husband a male heir.
DEUTERONOMY 25:11-12
If a man gets into a fight with another man and his wife seeks to rescue her husband by grabbing the enemy's genitals, her hand shall be cut off and no pity shall be shown her.*

I can come up with several dozen more of these if you like. And you'll have to abandon your "the bible says gayness is a sin" act at one point if you're not going to be following through with all of the Bible's other commandments.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 2, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/vgm/1989945610.html
> 
> Just read that. I really have no other comments.
> 
> Discuss.


FAAAAKE

Sport and FPS games

FAIL


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 2, 2010)

What makes the Laptop and iPod gay? Are they Rainbow colored? Or do they have a skull and crossbones that says MANLY!! on them?

Whatever...this is just wrong, and I also think it is against the law in most of this country but seeing as it is in Vegas Nevada...the only state in the United States that considers prostitution and human trafficking LEGAL I guess he's screwed. Don't believe me on the human trafficking thing? Look up Prostitution on Wikipedia and then look at the Legal world chart and be pissed on the %2 of the country that dis-agrees! HAVE A MAJORITY RULE!!

Also @Minda;

You be trolln'


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

Even though I'm not Muslim/Chrisitian/Jewish, I do not believe what the Bible/Torah/Qur'an tells me, purely because they are written from MAN and are not taken from the words of God. God created us so he made us gay. If homosexuality is a choice (which it isn't) then he knows that we would choose to be gay. Ergo, God intentionally created gays


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> This guy's mom is handling this improperly. If you think your son or daughter is gay, or acting gay, then you need to sit down and talk. There may be a problem in his or her life that needs to be addressed. The Bible may be something that anyone of a certain faith needs to heed, but it has not aged well. It never took into account what would be going on in the future. People's cultures change, and innovations occur. I think that some parts of the Bible can be, and should be marked out. It's kind of like the Constitution and slavery deal.
> Actually, it's aged perfectly.
> 
> QUOTE(30084pm @ Nov 2 2010, 10:19 AM) Even though I'm not Muslim/Chrisitian/Jewish, I do not believe what the Bible/Torah/Qur'an tells me, purely because they are written from MAN and are not taken from the words of God.


Your logic is skewed. It was authored by God, though it was physically written by men. Think of a secretary writing a letter being dictated by her boss. The secretary is writing/typing it, but are they her words?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Your logic is skewed. It was authored by God, though it was physically written by men. Think of a secretary writing a letter being dictated by her boss. The secretary is writing/typing it, but are they her words?



These books were written a long time ago. There is no proof that they were dictated from God. I'm basically calling them liars.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, you are and yes there is.

And you're wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still, I don't want to drag this off topic.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> God created us so he made us gay. If homosexuality is a choice (which it isn't) then he knows that we would choose to be gay.


Are you saying that once a baby is born, and for example he turned out to be homosexual in adulthood, he is gay since birth?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's possible. However, we are brought in a world were the norm is for males to pair up with females and thus during childhood we are told that only men and women can have a relationship together. Which is why most people realise they are gay during puberty when we start developing. However, there are cases where people know they are gay since primary school (junior school)


----------



## jonxs (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't talk total shite, I have 3 brothers who are very straight, We were all brought up in the same household, went to the same school, I had no gay friends while growing up, and I turned out gay, of cause its not a choice, unless you choose to live a life of lies, so that's your belief out of the window!, 

Any for all the stereo-typists out there no I also don't run around in pink hot pants singing 'I will Survive' 



			
				Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> I don't believe for a second that people are born gay. By the way, I have nothing against gay people at all.
> 
> I am a firm believer that the majority of what makes up a person (beliefs, most parts of personality) comes from their parents and their environment. And by environment, I mean friends, family, their own choices, and pretty much the world that they've been exposed to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 2, 2010)

ew, i hate dis topic cuz ima homophobic


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 2, 2010)

Im about to do the biggest facepalm in world history...

WTF!?
Now this, is a prime specimen of stupidity


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Your logic is skewed. It was authored by God, though it was physically written by men. Think of a secretary writing a letter being dictated by her boss. The secretary is writing/typing it, but are they her words?



Was God also guiding everyone who translated it into other languages?  And the people who cut loads of books and passages out of the bible as they saw fit until we ended up with the King James version?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He guided the original writing, though a lot of translators had their own agenda and translated it to fit their own desires. They aren't supported. Accurate translations do exist though.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I strongly doubt that God had anything to do with the writing of any of the books. Even if he did have a part in the book, his message has been destoried and misrepresented by humans.
God hates none of his creations and if he even did hate his creations, he would never have created them, since that would have been a mistake and that would be a conflict to the idea of God being perfect, which would only denounce the existence of the perfect God.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read ''Gay bashing parents'' and all I read is: God this, Bible That, loads of books, translators, agendas... King James???????????






 I don't get it and totally lost what this topic is all about..


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly that happens every time someone posts a topic about anything gay.
Homosexuality always becomes and open debate on religion.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope that gaytard learned his lesson not to be a fucking [censored].


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The topic has led to this. God created humans. Humans reproduce and create more humans. In order for that to happen you must be straight. God did not make it possible for homosexuals to reproduce. If gays could reproduce then it would be okay, but it isn't possible.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> The topic has led to this. God created humans. Humans reproduce and create more humans. In order for that to happen you must be straight. God did not make it possible for homosexuals to reproduce. If gays could reproduce then it would be okay, but it isn't possible.


But if God didn't want gays then surely he would have prevented it especially if he is all knowing


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Well since you didn't find it, here you go: Romans 1:26-27.


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 2, 2010)

i dont think god exists


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> The topic has led to this. God created humans. Humans reproduce and create more humans. In order for that to happen you must be straight. God did not make it possible for homosexuals to reproduce. If gays could reproduce then it would be okay, but it isn't possible.


What about straight couples that can't have kids or don't want to have kids or what about lesbians?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gays are here for something, but just not to reproduce. On topic, did that guys stuff sale?


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god, enough with the god talk!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What ever hapened to ''Ohhh that guy is an idiot'' and '' He needs to be punished!!''... or ''He can't do that'' 'n stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come oooon, Let's get back to wanting to kick that steaming pile of g***s**t's Ass!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there's a GOD then he probably gave people a free will, since I for one.. don't see chains around people's neck or something of the sort....at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
And people too, no-one and I repeat.. NO-one,  has a right to tell anyone what they should or should NOT do,... only so called ''because GOD said this and that'' >_>.
If GOD sais so, it's GODS responsibility to do something about it.. He didn't order random people like: Psstt.. Hey you.. you watch that person for me, and your this person and so on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so people should stay OUT of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... *mumbles*

....Ahhh I feel much better now


----------



## Paarish (Nov 2, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Oh my god, enough with the god talk!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yeah that guy is a dick...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this topic should die already, this is just getting old.
He's a dick and a troll, alright now lets just let thsi topic die.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too 30084: Yaa that's what I like to hear!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too Kitty: Ur right.. I think every possible cursing word is already used for this guy that he deserved.. rest is old news, I vote for lock this topic as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...specially cus I know where else this topic is going....to books......and pagesss.....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

I did try and keep it on track after all...


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I did try and keep it on track after all...


Awwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute!! *gives hug and a medal*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *wobbles away*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2010)

Keep it on topic or keep it shut.  Wanna debate how homosexuality is a sin and against Gods will then wander off and create your own thread.  Anymore posts debating whether homosexuality is wrong in this topic will be taken out like a right winger at a liberal rally.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 2, 2010)

The thread creator feels that this topic has run its course in regards to discussion relating to his original post. I would agree with that.

Thread closed at OPs request.


----------

